# Counting protein from carb sources?



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you guys include protein from carb sources into your overall protein intake or do you not worry about the protein from carbs and just count the complete protein from your whole protein source?  For example if I'm trying to get 50 grams of protein per meal and I was eating 6 oz chicken breast (36 grams protein) and one cup of oatmeal (10 grams protein), would I stick with this?  Or could I eat 8oz of chicken which equals roughly about 50 grams of protein and then not worry about the protein in my oatmeal?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 27, 2011)

I never count incomplete protein sources.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally do.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2011)

I always thought that if you combine an incomplete protein source with a complete protein source it balances it out.  I'm on a recomp diet and I dont want to be taking in TOO much protein.  A lot of the carb sources I use are packed with protein and account for about 40-50 grams a day.  I just want to know whether those proteins are being used because they're mixed with complete proteins or if they're going to waste.  I've been looking at a ton of different forums on this subject and it's 50/50.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't count them, doesn't mean you can't or shouldn't. Maybe PM Built and get her advice.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I don't count them, doesn't mean you can't or shouldn't. Maybe PM Built and get her advice.


 
I'll PM her and see what she says.  I know I didn't mean it to sound like that.  I just want to see if there's an advantage to one over the other.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 27, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> I'll PM her and see what she says.  I know I didn't mean it to sound like that.  I just want to see if there's an advantage to one over the other.



No worries, there was no offense taken at all. It's a good question to ask and I trust Built to have a great answer.


----------



## sosc (Jun 27, 2011)

What are your typical carb sources?
You've mentioned oatmeal as one.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2011)

Oatmeal, sweet potato, ezekiel bread, and whole wheat pasta


----------



## zoco (Jun 28, 2011)

Good question. I would like to know the answer to this.Personally I don't count the protein from carb sources.


----------



## Marat (Jun 28, 2011)

Count them. That's 200 calories you're not accounting for.


----------



## sosc (Jun 28, 2011)

On wikipedia this definition is given of a complete protein:



> a source of  protein that contains an adequate proportion of all nine of the essential amino acids necessary for the dietary needs of humans or other animals. Some incomplete protein sources may contain all essential amino acids,  but a complete protein contains them in correct proportions for  supporting biological functions in the human body.
> 
> Apart from some exceptions such as quiona or soybeans, vegetable sources of protein are more often lower in one or more essential amino acids than animal sources, especially lysine, and to a lesser extent methionine and threonine.


From Medline we can see that:



> Sources of incomplete protein include beans, peas, nuts, seeds, and  grain. A small amount of incomplete protein is also found in vegetables. Plant  proteins can be combined to provide all of the essential amino acids  and form a complete protein. Examples of combined, complete plant  proteins are rice and beans, wheat cereal, and corn and beans.


Moreover I have looked up your foods on nutritiondata.com.
Here they are: oat bran, sweet potato, bread, and pasta.

If you look at the protein profile for your foods you can see
that they contain all amino acids, making your sources incomplete due
to insufficiency. 

With all of this in mind, I believe that the answer to your question
for your particular case is yes.  I say this because you mention
eating your oat meal with chicken -- a complete protein. I'm also
assuming you do this with the other foods you listed as well.

In general, the best answer is it depends. For the protein from all
sources to be counted, a certain threshold is needed otherwise
the proteins do not seem to be properly utilized by the body. The
following numbers on wikipedia tells us about this threshold:

Essential Amino Acid (mg/g) of Protein
Tryptophan 7
Threonine 27
Isoleucine 25
Leucine 55
Lysine 51
Methionine+Cystine 25
Phenylalanine+Tyrosine 47
Valine 32
Histidine 18

While this threshold exists for complete/incomplete proteins,
I personally believe that if any protein is floating around your body
(regardless of its source) and there is a need for it then it's going
be used.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 28, 2011)

Marat said:


> Count them. That's 200 calories you're not accounting for.



Yes, count the calories, just don't count the protein towards the daily protein goal. At least I don't, but people can do this differently of course.


----------



## sosc (Jun 28, 2011)

The part that is kind of in the back of my head,
which is not mentioned anywhere is that:

at a sufficiently large serving size don't some
incomplete sources become a complete? It certainly
seems like it should, and it should differ from one food
to another.


----------

